# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  New site about haplogroup T

## TurkmenCopur

Hello all,

Ive published my research about Y-Chromosome Haplogroup T-M70 and K*-M9(xNotSubtyped) in Turk Populations and Altai Originated Populations in Central Asia, East Asia, Middle East, Caucasus, Balkans and Europe.

At http://www.ydnam70.com you can read all the data that are available. Like also written in the website, if you are interested in the subtyping proces of the K*-M9(xNotSubtyped) results of tens of academic studies, please contact me. For more information read the website.

I also created a new map of haplogroup T-M70 and K*-M9(xNotSubtyped). If you click on a button a popup window will come with details of the data.
The map is available at http://www.ydnam70.comand http://www.ydnam70.com/Harita/worldmap3a.php.

Greeting

----------


## TurkmenCopur

If you didnt see the results, i am posting some interesting results in this topic.

*Record Id : 49:* 
Haplogroup K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
A Genetic landscape reshaped by recent events: Y-Chromosomal insights into Central Asia T. Zerjal 2002
Mongol
8/65
12.3% 
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*)

*Record Id : 51:* 
Haplogroup K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
A Genetic landscape reshaped by recent events: Y-Chromosomal insights into Central Asia 
T. Zerjal 2002 
Turk 
Uygur 
5/33 
15.2% 
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*)

*Record Id : 52:* 
Haplogroup K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
A Genetic landscape reshaped by recent events: Y-Chromosomal insights into Central Asia 
T. Zerjal 2002 
Turk 
Kazak 
5/38 
13.2% 
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*)

*Record Id : 74* 
K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Male Demography in East Asia: A North–South Contrast in Human Population Expansion Times 
Y. Xue 2006 
East Turkistan 
Yili 
Turk 
Uygur 
5/39 
12.8% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 98* 
K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Y-Chromosome distributions among Populations in Northwest China identify significant contribution from Central Asian Pastoralists and lesser influence from Western Eurasians 
W.H. Shou 2010 
China 
North West 
Turk 
Uygur 
9/50 
18.0% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 102*  
K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Y-Chromosome distributions among Populations in Northwest China identify significant contribution from Central Asian Pastoralists and lesser influence from Western Eurasians 
W.H. Shou 2010 
China 
North West 
Turk 
Uzbek 
6/23 
26.1% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 104*  
K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Y-Chromosome distributions among Populations in Northwest China identify significant contribution from Central Asian Pastoralists and lesser influence from Western Eurasians 
W.H. Shou 2010 
China 
North West 
Bao’an 
6/27 
22.2%

*Record Id : 137*  
K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Human Evolution in Siberia: from frozen Bodies to Ancient DNA 
E. Crubezy, C. Keyser 2010 
Siberia 
Yakutia 
Turk 
Yakut 
1 
Turan/Altai 
This Person is an Ancestor of ours. The Sample has been taken from the frozen body, with Id YAKa26, from 15th To 19th Century

----------


## TurkmenCopur

*Record Id : 37* 
K*-M9(xL*, N1c, O*, P*) 
The Eurasian Heartland: A continental perspective on Y-Chromosome diversity S. Wells 
2001 
Turkmenistan 
Turk 
Oguz Turkmen 
4/30 
13.3% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 40* 
K*-M9(xL*, N1c, O*, P*) 
The Eurasian Heartland: A continental perspective on Y-Chromosome diversity S. Wells 
2001 
Uzbekistan 
Surkhandarya 
Turk 
Uzbek 
8/68 
11.8% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 41* 
K*-M9(xL*, N1c, O*, P*) 
The Eurasian Heartland: A continental perspective on Y-Chromosome diversity S. Wells 
2001 
Uzbekistan 
Khorezm 
Turk 
Uzbek 
6/70 
8.9% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 46*  
K*-M9(xL*, N1c, O*, P*) 
The Eurasian Heartland: A continental perspective on Y-Chromosome diversity 
S. Wells 2001 
Siberia 
Turk 
Tuvan 
11/42 
26.2% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 88* 
K*-M9(xL*,M*,N3,O*,P*) 
Paternal Population History of East Asia: Sources, patterns and microevolutionary processes 
T. Karafet 2001 
Turk 
Uygur 
4/68 
5.9% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 89* 
K*-M9(xL*,M*,N3,O*,P*) 
Paternal Population History of East Asia: Sources, patterns and microevolutionary processes 
T. Karafet 2001 
Mongol 
9/147 
6.1% 
Turan/Altai

*Record Id : 16*  
K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3,P*) 
Hierarchical patterns of global human Y-Chromosome Diversity 
M.F. Hammer 2001 
Mongolia, Siberia 
North Asia 
Turk, Mongol, Siberian 
148 Mongolians, 81 Buryats, 122 Selkups, 27 Forest Nentsi, 95 Evenks, and 22 Siberian Eskimos 
39/495 
7.9% 
Turan/Altai, Ural 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3,P*) OR yada K*-M9(xN3, P*)

*Record Id : 14* 
K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3,P*) 
Hierarchical patterns of global human Y-Chromosome Diversity 
M.F. Hammer 2001 
Turkmenistan, Tadjikistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Altai Republic, East Turkistan 
Central Asia 
Turk 
45 Turkmen, 14 Tadjiks, 77 Uzbeks, 30 Kazakhs, 29 Altai, and 68 Uygurs 
20/263 
7.6% 
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3,P*) OR yada K*-M9(xN3, P*)

*Record Id : 1*  
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Genetic relationships between Tuva population and neighboring populations in the Altai Region of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region 
Y.K. Zhang 2009 
East Turkistan 
Altai Region Hanasi scenic spot 
Turk 
Tuvan 
27/51 
52% 
Turan/Altai 
Tuvan(grasses)

*Record Id : 2* 
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Genetic relationships between Tuva population and neighboring populations in the Altai Region of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region 
Y.K. Zhang 
2009 
East Turkistan 
Altai Region Hanasi scenic spot 
Turk 
Tuvan 
30/51 
59% 
Turan/Altai 
Tuvan(Kanas)

*Record Id : 3*  
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Genetic relationships between Tuva population and neighboring populations in the Altai Region of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region 
Y.K. Zhang 2009 
East Turkistan 
Altai Region Hanasi scenic spot 
Turk 
Tuvan 
7/48 
15% 
Turan/Altai 
Tuvan(white Haba)

*Record Id : 83* 
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Origin and evolution of two Yugur sub-clans in Northwest China: a case study in paternal genetic landscape 
R. Zhou 2008 
East Turkistan 
Urumqi 
Turk 
Uygur 
6/49 
12.2% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 84* 
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Origin and evolution of two Yugur sub-clans in Northwest China: a case study in paternal genetic landscape 
R. Zhou 2008 
Su’nan Yugur Autonomous County East 
Turk 
Yugur 
7/45 
15.6% 
Turan/Altai

*Record Id : 85* 
K*-M9(xN1c, O*, P*) 
Origin and evolution of two Yugur sub-clans in Northwest China: a case study in paternal genetic landscape 
R. Zhou 2008 
Su’nan Yugur Autonomous County West 
Turk 
Yugur 
6/52 
11.5% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id : 153* 
K*-M9(xN3,O*,P*) 
Y-SNP haplogroups in the Antalya population in Turkish Republic 
T. Serdar 2009 
Turkiye 
Antalya 
Turk 
Oguz Turkmen 
10/75 
13.3% 
Turan/Altai

----------


## TurkmenCopur

*Record Id : 121* 
K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) 
The Genetic Link of the Viking – Era Norse to Central Asia: An Assessment of the Y Chromosome DNA, Archaeological,Historical and Linguistic Evidence 
D.K. Faux 2007 
Turkiye a 
Turk 
Oguz Turkmen 
12/523 
2.3% 
Turan/Altai Its not clear if also other haplogroups are eliminated(there is a chance). The ... is because of this. Author tells that the K*-M9 results are probably(high chance) T-M70
In fact, it is most probably that the K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) results in Oguz Turkmen Population in Turkiye printed in the study of Dr. D.K. Faux, are equal to the T-M70 results in the study of Dr. Cengiz Cinnioğlu. So this indicates that there is a high chance that the other K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) results in the study of Dr. D.K. Faux could also belong to T-M70.

*Record Id : 125* 
K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) 
The Genetic Link of the Viking – Era Norse to Central Asia: An Assessment of the Y Chromosome DNA, Archaeological,Historical and Linguistic Evidence 
D.K. Faux 2007 
Dungan 6/22 
27.3% 
Its not clear if also other haplogroups are eliminated(there is a chance). The ... is because of this. Author tells that the K*-M9 results are probably(high chance) T-M70

*Record Id : 129* 
K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) 
The Genetic Link of the Viking – Era Norse to Central Asia: An Assessment of the Y Chromosome DNA, Archaeological,Historical and Linguistic Evidence 
D.K. Faux 
2007 
Turk 
Tuvin 
11/42 
26.2% 
Turan/Altai 
Its not clear if also other haplogroups are eliminated(there is a chance). The ... is because of this. Author tells that the K*-M9 results are probably(high chance) T-M70.

*Record Id : 130* 
K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) 
The Genetic Link of the Viking – Era Norse to Central Asia: An Assessment of the Y Chromosome DNA, Archaeological,Historical and Linguistic Evidence 
D.K. Faux 2007 
Turk 
Uygur 
7/68 
10.3% 
Turan/Altai 
Its not clear if also other haplogroups are eliminated(there is a chance). The ... is because of this. Author tells that the K*-M9 results are probably(high chance) T-M70

*Record Id : 131* 
K*-M9(xN3,Q*,R1a,R1b,...) 
The Genetic Link of the Viking – Era Norse to Central Asia: An Assessment of the Y Chromosome DNA, Archaeological,Historical and Linguistic Evidence 
D.K. Faux 2007 
Mongol 
8/65 
12% 
Turan/Altai 
Its not clear if also other haplogroups are eliminated(there is a chance). The ... is because of this. Author tells that the K*-M9 results are probably(high chance) T-M70

*Record Id : 269*
Ystr T-M70
Nuclear and Mitochondrial DNA Analysis of a 2,000-Year-Old Necropolis in the Egyin Gol Valley of Mongolia
C. Keyser
2003
Mongolia
Egyin Gol, Northern Mongolia
Turk
Xiongnu, Hun
1 
Turan/Altai
Our Xiongnu Turk Ancestor, from 2000 years ago, with Number 76 has 93.6% Haplogroup T-M70(Prediction with Haplogroup Predictor). The 3 Str Values are matching with a Turk from Turkiye with Snp T-M70.

----------


## TurkmenCopur

*Record Id :* *9* *
*K*-M9(xP*) Mitochondrial DNA and Y-Chromosome Variation in the Caucasus 
I. Nasidze 2004 
Azerbaijan
Turk Oguz Turkmen Azeri 
8/72 
11.1% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id :* *10* 
K*-M9(xP*) 
Mitochondrial DNA and Y-Chromosome Variation in the Caucasus 
I. Nasidze 2004 
Turkiye
Turk Oguz Turkmen 
6/39 
15.4% 
Turan/Altai 
*
**Record Id :* *18* *
*K*-M9(xP*)
Jewish and Middle Eastern Non Jewish Populations share a common pool of Y-Chromosome biallelic haplotypes 
M.F. Hammer 2000 
Turkiye
Turk Oguz Turkmen
12/98 
12.3% 
Turan/Altai 
At Mukherjee.et.al.2001 the frequency for this is 21.0% 21/98 with haplogroup K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*)*

**Record Id :* *306* *
*K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) Combining Genetics and Population History in the Study of Ethnic Diversity in the Peoples Republic of China 
M.L. Black 2006 
China
Mongol 
Bao’an 
4/40 
11.1%
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id :* *307* *
*K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*) 
Combining Genetics and Population History in the Study of Ethnic Diversity in the Peoples Republic of China 
M.L. Black 2006 
China
Mongol 
Dongxiang 
5/41 
10.9% 
Turan/Altai 
*
**Record Id :* *308* *
*K*-M9(xN*,O*,P*)
Combining Genetics and Population History in the Study of Ethnic Diversity in the Peoples Republic of China 
M.L. Black 2006 
China
Hui 
3/22 
13.6% 

*Record Id :* *288* *
*K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
Genetic analysis of Y-chromosomes in five ethnic groups from Northwest ChinaYa-jun Yang 2008 
China North West 
Mongol 
Dongxiang 
17/133 
12.9% 
Turan/Altai The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*) *

*

----------


## barbarian

tesekkurler

----------


## TurkmenCopur

> tesekkurler


Sağolun .

----------


## TurkmenCopur

*Record Id :* *289* *
*K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
Genetic analysis of Y-chromosomes in five ethnic groups from Northwest China 
Ya-jun Yang 2008
China North West 
Mongol 
Baoan 
17/78 
21.4%
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*) *

**Record Id :* *290* *
*K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
Genetic analysis of Y-chromosomes in five ethnic groups from Northwest China 
Ya-jun Yang 2008 
China North West 
Turk 
Yugur 
27/56 
48.2% 
Turan/Altai 
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*) *

**Record Id :* *291* *
*K*-M9(xL*,N*,O1,O3c,P*) 
Genetic analysis of Y-chromosomes in five ethnic groups from Northwest China 
Ya-jun Yang 2008
China North West
Hui 
13/66 20.0%
The Haplogroup isnot clear: it is K(xL*, N*,O1,O3c,P*) OR K(xL*,M2, N*,O2b,O3c,P*)*

**Record Id :* *303* *
*K*-M9(xN*,O*) 
A counter-clockwise northern route of the Y-chromosome haplogroup N from Southeast Asia towards Europe 
Siiri Rootsi 2007
Turk 
Kazak 
6/55 
10.9% 
Turan/Altai 

*Record Id :* *304* *
*K*-M9(xN*,O*) 
A counter-clockwise northern route of the Y-chromosome haplogroup N from Southeast Asia towards Europe 
Siiri Rootsi 2007
Turk 
Kazak 
27/185 
14.6% 
Turan/Altai

*To see all results go to* *http://www.ydnam70.com*

----------

